# How to delete GPS status bar icon from latest stock/rooted leak?



## mikeinrichmond (Jun 8, 2011)

Don't know how involved this is, but would love to get rid of it.. Any help would be appreciated! Thanks
:android-smile:


----------



## orkillakilla (Jul 9, 2011)

It involves decompiling SystemUI.apk and editing one of the .smali files.

You'll need apktool and a text editor

Add me on GTalk and Ill guide you through it sometime if someone doesn't beat me to it.

Sent from my HTC ThunderBolt powered by KillaSense 2.5


----------



## Adrynalyne (Jun 22, 2011)

If memory serves:

Change


```
.method private initMtGpsIcon()V<br />
    .locals 4<br />
<br />
    .prologue<br />
    const/4 v2, 0x1
```
to


```
.method private initMtGpsIcon()V<br />
    .locals 4<br />
<br />
    .prologue<br />
    const/4 v2, 0x0<br />
```
in HtcCdmaStatusBar.smali.


----------



## mikeinrichmond (Jun 8, 2011)

Thanks for the heads up Adrynalyne, this is why I love this Forum!

OKK Thanks for the invite and I'll hit you up if needed, appreciate it!


----------

